# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Уберу любого рода волнения и беспокойства.

## Flest

..

----------


## аутоагрессия

Психолог?

----------


## Камилка

Зачем Вам это, как Вы это делаете? Расскажите подробности.

----------


## Flest

Разъяснением для человека картины его реальности.

----------


## Dementiy

Неправда.

Словами (через скайп или напрямую) невозможно убрать тревогу/беспокойство, которые, как известно, имеют бессознательную природу.

----------


## Flest

Я сделаю так, что Ваше беспокойство, если оно у Вас имеется, перестанет Вас беспокоить. Так будет точнее.

----------


## Flest

Услуга отменяется. Как оказалось для суицидников этот метод не действенен.

----------


## аутоагрессия

печаль. Чего так вдруг?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Эх, а мы уж попкорн заготовили!

----------


## Dida

> Эх, а мы уж попкорн заготовили!


 Хе-хе это после общения со мной в скайпе....первый сеанс проходила я....он же походу был последним!....но я честное пионерское не обижала бедного мальчика....он сам ушел....не понимаю из-за чего))))))

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Хе-хе это после общения со мной в скайпе....первый сеанс проходила я....он же походу был последним!....но я честное пионерское не обижала бедного мальчика....он сам ушел....не понимаю из-за чего))))))


 Приподнимите же, прошу, завесу тайны! Что за дивноволшебная метода должна была спасти всех тревожных?

----------

